# Forum Home Renovation Solar Electrical Systems  How many cables run from the panel array to the inverter?

## brushoff

I am setting up a shed roof for 20 panels and want to install an entry point that is flashed from the ridge capping.
 I live in a very high rainfall area and refuse to put one of those rubber pipe flashing boots on my roof. I need to know how many cables run from the panels to the inverter for sizing of the box. Can anyone help?

----------


## Bros

Are these for inverter use or just battery charging?

----------


## brushoff

For a 3 phase inverter. Need to know how many cable glands that I will need to install.

----------


## phild01

20 panels might be just over 5kW, maybe!!  Usually two strings are run, any more and efficiency drops.  I'd ring the installer, I drilled a 40mm hole in a tile for mine.

----------


## Bros

4 x 4mm cables that is 2 red 2 black.

----------


## doovalacky

> 4 x 4mm cables that is 2 red 2 black.

  Above should be correct which will fit in one 25mm conduit easily.

----------

